# Chasing each other.....normal?



## Col5632 (Apr 26, 2011)

Bought 2 female rats last week, they are 10 weeks old and the last 3 or so days when they get up all they want to do is chase each other round the cage and wrestle, is this normal? Didnt think females would fight or even play fight tbh ???


----------



## pieandblue16 (May 2, 2011)

females are more hyper and active than boys, and at that age, they will play a lot. as long as there is no blood or screaming then no worries


----------



## Col5632 (Apr 26, 2011)

They sqeal alot when playing and they do like to pin each other down ???

Im guessing they will calm down as they get older?


----------



## pieandblue16 (May 2, 2011)

sometimes yes, most times no. females are generally more active while males tend to be more cuddly lap rats. thats a general cliche, not all females are hyper and not all males are lazy guys. just depends on their personalities


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have three females. At night and some during the day they chase one another around and wrestle. No one is getting hurt. It is just there way of playing. Squealing will happen as all three of mine do it here and there, but the squealing has calmed down a little, but the wrestling has not. It's there way of playing like puppies do. As long as there is no blood or anything that looks bad then it's all fine.


----------



## Col5632 (Apr 26, 2011)

renegaderob18 said:


> I have three females. At night and some during the day they chase one another around and wrestle. No one is getting hurt. It is just there way of playing. Squealing will happen as all three of mine do it here and there, but the squealing has calmed down a little, but the wrestling has not. It's there way of playing like puppies do. As long as there is no blood or anything that looks bad then it's all fine.


It just looks like they are trying to hurt each other but then they clean each other afterwards lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Playing and its also the figuring out of who is who in the rankings, who will be alpha rat, beta, and the subordinate rankings...perfectly normal and LOTS of fun to watch


----------



## Col5632 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was beginning to think it would be whos the boss, always seems to be one who wins or atleast pins the other one down the most, they get along peacefully most of the time


----------

